# ANKARA | Merkez Ankara | ~220m | ~722ft | 66 fl | 176m | 577ft | 44 fl | 151m | 495ft | 38 fl | U/C



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by Influence:









Picture taken by Influence:









Picture taken by Influence:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by Influence:


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Seems to be updated, in a slightly bad way,


























http://andaarchitecture.com/portfolio/pasifik-ego-masterplan-ankara-turkey/

Lets hope for high quality materials and workmanship.


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=1187#gallery-1-5









http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=1187#gallery-1-5


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

Supertall still Prep


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

became like this,








http://merkezankara.com.tr/

main tower's design is totally unrelated to rest of the project...


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by Influence:


----------



## KNR (Oct 14, 2010)

Supertall earlier design are very suit to the whole project.


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by Influence:









Picture taken by Influence:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by Influence:


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

another render from the website,


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=1187









http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=1187


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by Trend_is_Friend:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by Influence:


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=1187


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by Influence:


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

-


Zenru said:


>


-


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=1187#gallery-1-7









http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=1187#gallery-1-7


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=1187









http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=1187









http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=1187


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by Triple C:









Picture taken by Triple C:


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

A Chicagoan said:


> Yes, actually most of it is pretty good except for the top.


Yeah, but when I said what I said then I was actually only referring(and, its actual ops and downs) to the CROWN design and CROWN structure itself(which you also talked about, when you completely disliked that part of it. Which you btw also calling "the top", instead) and nothing else of the whole building.. Lol. You misunderstood it slightly, I suppose. But, that's OK, bud😅😉👍


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

__





Emlak Konut


Emlak Konut GYO




www.emlakkonut.com.tr


----------



## God.Comrade (Nov 11, 2020)

Did they lower the height? In Skyscrapercenter it says 320 meters and here 220 meters, what is the new height?


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Initial height was ~ 320, now it's ~ 220.


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Emlak Konut


Emlak Konut GYO




www.emlakkonut.com.tr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

April,













Emlak Konut


Emlak Konut GYO




www.emlakkonut.com.tr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Influence said:


> View attachment 1693522
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@Edil Arda , please, bring updates


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Latest photos 


Influence said:


> View attachment 2932825
> 
> 
> View attachment 2932826


----------



## Influence (Sep 25, 2008)

More photos:

Today

View attachment 2929531


View attachment 2929532


View attachment 2929530


View attachment 2929529


View attachment 2929528


View attachment 2929527



And latest video:


----------



## God.Comrade (Nov 11, 2020)

November 2022?


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Influence said:


> View attachment 4040824
> 
> 
> View attachment 4040826


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Ankara is boosting


----------



## tzkprn (Mar 19, 2009)




----------

